# cannot install midori



## sw2wolf (May 3, 2013)

```
...
checking for GLIB - version >= 2.32.0... no
*** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
configure: error: You need the GLib dev tools in your path
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.8.3/config.log", (b) the output of
the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/midori.
*** Error code 1
```
Regards!


----------



## jozze (May 3, 2013)

I had a similar problem, but with another port, complaining that I don't have SDL installed (even though it was present). All I had to do, was recompile it, so I guess in your case, you have to recompile devel/glib20, since the output complains you don't have an appropriate version. Try `# portupgrade -R -f devel/glib20`, which will recompile it along with all dependencies, and update them if needed. Check /usr/ports/UPDATING beforehand, though I think there were no recent problems reported.


----------



## sw2wolf (May 4, 2013)

Although *I* use portmaster, *I* know what you mean. 

*T*hanks!


----------



## jozze (May 4, 2013)

No problem! I hope it helps!


----------

